# Umberto dei milano imperiale 1950



## cl222

There is no word that can be used to describe this bike. It is my dream bike but I don't have the money and I need to be more educated about what i'm buying. But this is the best looking bike I have ever seen. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281109016791

New desktop background!


----------



## Freqman1

Not a ballooner and not prewar so it ain't sayin much to me! I guess thats why they make strawberry mango flavored ice cream though! V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee

That is one classy looking bike! Rod brakes! Wood grips! Indian style fender! Very nice.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Belisimo !


----------



## decotriumph

*School me*

School me. I'm not familiar with that bike and it doesn't look much different than a lot of similar lightweights to uneducated eyes. What makes it special to you? Thanks

Never mind, I went back and looked at the larger photos. Now I want it!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

That brake system is sweet.


----------



## Gary Mc

I too love these bikes. Classic Italian city bicycle styling with amazing attention to detail, beautifully lugged frames, and purpose built.  For your viewing pleasure here's two more Umberto DEI's to wet your appetite.

1948 Umberto DEI Superleggera













1949 Umberto DEI Superleggera Gran Sport


















Cinelli city bikes are equally appealing in my eyes if you have never seen one., here's a 1945.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Nothing like hand-made lugs.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Italian bikes are cool. Here is a good italian bike blog and a net wooden bike from 1938:
http://www.ciclistica.it/1938-in-legno/
I kind of have my heart set on an Adler Dreigang, but I don't think I'll find one anytime soon.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/1936-2/1936-adler-drei-gang-typ-155/


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Not the blog I was looking for, but here are the pedal blocks:
http://www.biciclassiche.com/p/accessori-per-restauro.html


----------



## babyjesus

*UD*

My friend has that exact bike - Umberto Dei - it is exactly the same and it's beautiful. I rode it all day once and it was better than any balloon tire bicycle to ride - everything on it is made with perfect attention to detail. For a regular diamond frame bike you can't get better or more interesting and it's practical to use. I could have ridden that thing miles. I am trying to convince him to sell it to me but it's been in his familly for years. They live just accross the border from Switzerland in Italy - about half an hour drive from Milano. I forget when they bought it but it's kept in a barn and in perfect condition. I tuned it up a bit and it was ready to go in no time. Until you see a bike like that in person it's hard to understand how beautiful and ornate thay are. True works of art that are practical to boot.  I really hope one day to get my hands on one to add a bit of diversity to my collection. I have a couple rod brake bikes that are very nice but nothing as great as one of these.  In the same barn the guy has a late 60s first year Colnago racing bike which he said I could have for free. That thing is incredible in it's own right too - a holy grail bike with all the best components of the day. I can have it but I can't have the Umberto - I think I'd prefer the Umberto just because it's something else to look at. 

I am not a huge fan of the typical diamond frame for what it is but there are many many great bikes with such frames and it's a matter of detail. They also ride very well.  You can ride a twinflex or bluebird or a Shelby Airflow a several miles and feel like it's about enough but you can ride one of these all day and not even feel it. That's my experience of it anyway 

I wonder what a good price for one is. Just the rims on an Umberto are beautiful - I'd say each part is worth a small fortune if you condsider the work and beauty of them. I am guessing 1500 is about right but I wouldn't be suprised if one in good shape like that went for more.  Class A bikes - they really are.


----------



## bikecrazy

Italian bicycles are a work of art. They have a passion for building them that is unequaled. If you have never seen one up close, you will never understand how exceptional they are.


----------



## My Bicycle Notes

cl222 said:


> There is no word that can be used to describe this bike. It is my dream bike but I don't have the money and I need to be more educated about what i'm buying. But this is the best looking bike I have ever seen.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281109016791
> 
> New desktop background!
> View attachment 97669




Umberto Dei Imperiale (formerly known as Marca Oro up to 1938/1939), especially the models manufactured between 1935 and 1942, are the top roadster bicycle ever built. In this period the brand was achieving the top on race cycling meanwhile together with Bianchi and Legnano, among others. No other bicycles are so smooth. The Imperiale bear the first brake with a mechanical ABS on the front wheel ever built, an integral brake system with only one lever, made of steel and brass...
This is my 1950 Umberto Dei Imperiale for daily commuting http://mytravelnotes.org/2017/03/28/1950-umberto-dei-imperiale/
This is my 1953 Umberto Dei Imperiale fully restored http://mytravelnotes.org/2017/09/11/1953-umberto-dei-imperiale/
This is my 1938 Umberto Dei Marca Oro A now under an integral restore http://mytravelnotes.org/2017/04/08/1938-umberto-dei-marca-oro-a-super-lusso/
Please visit my Instagram (at https://www.instagram.com/mybicyclenotes/) or Facebook (at https://www.facebook.com/mytravelnotesorg/) if you are an enthusiast of vintage roadster bicycles as I am.
Best regards,
Massimiliano
See pictures below:



 
*1938 Umberto Dei Marca Oro A*



 
1950 Umberto Dei Imperiale



*1953 Umberto Dei Imperiale*


----------

